
The Dark Secret at the Heart of AI - reirob
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604087/the-dark-secret-at-the-heart-of-ai/?set=607864
======
rice_otaku
“We can build these models, but we don’t know how they work.”

When talking about the simple loan models, etc, this seemed dubious to me. Are
engineers with no knowledge of ML building the models?

It works by showing a probability of correlation between features and output
after careful training, validation, feature selection, and weighting on a lot
of data. Sure, you may be surprised sometimes, but it just means there were
patterns in the data that you weren't aware of.

I did think the deep learning car that won't listen seemed cool, though.

